# Online dealers that sell the 345FR?



## ANewSawyer (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking for a good dealer that sells the 345FR online. My local dealer wants full MSRP and they have to order it. If they order it, they don't know when they will get it.  So where can I look for a 345FR online? I have heard of a place called Pantano Power Equipment. Don't know anything about them though. TLandrum is near by but I would have to pay the 10% TN sales tax if I bought from him. I will still have to pay TN online tax either way. Do any other site sponsors sell the 345FR?


----------

